# Per Se in NYC gets a C score in health inspection?



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/04/us/new-york-restaurant-health-inspection/index.html?iref=allsearch
Anybody have any insight into this?


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the term is who gives a Rat's Rump.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> I think the term is who gives a Rat's Rump.



Hey great contribution buddy, much obliged. Anyway....42 violations? None of them sound too serious, but i am a little surprised.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 7, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Anyway....42 violations? None of them sound too serious, but i am a little surprised.



HA! I only had 2 non-criticals on my last inspection. :happymug:


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2014)

i dont know how inspections work in other parts of the country, but in my area if the health inspectors try to begin an inspection while youre in the middle of service you can politely tell them to come back after lunch. Im under the impression that didnt happen with per se and thats maybe why they recieved alot of "danger zone" violations.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 7, 2014)

that was not the case in LA when i was still cooking... i got screwed a few times by inspectors coming during service


----------



## kodo (Mar 7, 2014)

Here in SF they come when they want and you can't tell them to come back if your in the middle of service.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2014)

I may have misspoke. Its pretty common here to ask for the inspectors to return if youre in the middle of service and arent prepared, its a "request" but it gets honored.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 7, 2014)

In Maryland you can ask them to return if you're in the middle of service, but I just feel like that's setting myself up for certain doom. I make it t the utmost important mission to run a clean ship. Even during a heart pounding service with fresh delivered boxes still "on the floor", I don't care, inspect away.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't have any idea if it is true. But I have heard that when the inspectors walk into Batali's place the front door staff has a button to push to signal the kitchen and then everyone just throws away everything that is being worked on. Again, rumor. But it is a pretty elegant solution.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 7, 2014)

Private country club = no inspections.

1 plus, I guess...


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 7, 2014)

The health dept in my city seems to want to catch you during service. They are very tough but consistent. I got nominated for a 'food safety award' based on my last inspection but, in the end, lost to Bubba Gump Shrimp at the Mall of America.


----------



## easy13 (Mar 7, 2014)

labor of love said:


> I may have misspoke. Its pretty common here to ask for the inspectors to return if youre in the middle of service and arent prepared, its a "request" but it gets honored.



That aint the case in NYC, if they come in the middle of service thy aren't leaving and hopefully you have a few minutes to toss the stuff they will get you for and have someone run to do a quick check of the walk in. Probably got em on the Sous Vide station, a cook or two drinking water out of an uncovered quart container, dirty side towel on a station, some other BS.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 7, 2014)

NYC inspectors are idiots. Once I got nailed for not having all the utensil handles oriented the same way in a drawer, but all the indirect waste lines that were sealed up with duct tape was completely overlooked. Go figure.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 7, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Private country club = no inspections.
> 
> 1 plus, I guess...



Not in NJ...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 7, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Not in NJ...



It depends on the county in NC. 
Here, they even inspect private bars and clubs to make sure they properly wash and sanitize drinking glasses, etc.


----------

